# WinCC HMI Server SSD



## huggy (22 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit SSD's im HMI Server ?
Mich interessiert speziell welche SSD Ihr eingesetzt habt und 
was Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Lebensdauer habt.
Ein Raid1 macht bei SSD wegen dem fehlendem TRIM ja keinen Sinn.
mfg huggy


----------



## ducati (22 Oktober 2021)

hab ein par Siemens IPC627E mit 2 SSD in letzter Zeit gekauft.

Die sind m.M. im RAID1 verschalten:






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## huggy (25 Oktober 2021)

@ducati
 Wie lange laufen die IPC's mit SSD jetzt schon ?
 Hast Du die als Server oder Client eingesetzt ?


----------



## ducati (25 Oktober 2021)

huggy schrieb:


> @ducati
> Wie lange laufen die IPC's mit SSD jetzt schon ?
> Hast Du die als Server oder Client eingesetzt ?


Den ersten vor gut nem Jahr, die anderen vor gut nem halben Jahr. Also keine Langzeiterfahrungen. 

Sind WinCC7 Singlestations. Die IPC von Siemens machen nen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## ducati (25 Oktober 2021)

für "richtige" Server gibts ja eigentlich SAS-Festplatten...


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 Oktober 2021)

Enterprise SSD oder wie ducati schon schrieb, SAS SSD.

Also wenn die nicht übermäßig beansprucht werden und 6gbit reichen, dann tut es z.B. eine Samsung PM883. Das taugt auch im Server zum virtualisieren.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 Oktober 2021)

huggy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit SSD's im HMI Server ?
> Mich interessiert speziell welche SSD Ihr eingesetzt habt und
> was Ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Lebensdauer habt.
> ...



Du meinst bestimmt Raid 0 - Raid 1 ist Mirroring und macht in jedem Fall sinn.


----------



## trobo (25 Oktober 2021)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Raid 0 - Raid 1 ist Mirroring und macht in jedem Fall sinn.


Jedoch klappt bei RAID1 tatsächlich TRIM nicht, zumindest nicht via Software RAID "Intel Rapid Storage". RAID0 hingegen kann TRIM.
Würde dann ja nur noch ein Hardware RAID übrigbleiben.


----------



## JoGi65 (25 Oktober 2021)

Ab den Pro Serien (oder besser) von Samsung mit MLC sind meines Erachtens die besten. Leider ändert sich Technologie so schnell das bei Erfahrungswerten die teile nicht mehr Verfügbar sind.
840er Pro > 8 Jahre - Workstation
850er Pro > 5 Jahre - im Server 5 Stück


----------



## huggy (26 Oktober 2021)

@JoGi65 
Hast Du die 850er Im Server als RAID laufen ?


----------



## JoGi65 (26 Oktober 2021)

huggy schrieb:


> @JoGi65
> Hast Du die 850er Im Server als RAID laufen ?



So in der Art. Betriebsystem ist Win Server 2012R2, und die Bezeichnung des SSD Clusters ist Storage Space. Ist ein Windows Server eigenes SW Raid, bzw. so was ähnliches. In dem Storage Space laufen 4 Stück 850Pro mit je 500GB.
Rest vom Server ist eine 850er Pro 128GB als Systemplatte, jeweils allein eine alte Intel SSD300, eine Samsung 860QVO 1TB und eine Samsung MZ7TE256HMHP.

Betriebsystemplatte hat 58469 Stunden durch und 5662736522 LBAs written. Die Stunden vom Storage Space sollten gleich sein.
Auf diese SSDs kann Samsung Magican aber nicht zugreifen, da sie eben in dem Storage Space sind und als ein Laufwerk aufscheinen, somit nicht viel Ahnung was da abgeht, das verwaltet Win Server. Auf dem Server laufen 3 VMs, und er dient als Datenserver allgemein.

Betriebsystem habe ich nicht als Raid1. Falls ein felerhaftes Update, Virus etc. kommst, hast trotz Raid ein Problem.

Deswegen hab ich einen fertigen Clon vom Betriebsystem liegen. Der wird zeitweise aktualisiert. Reinstecken/aktualisieren/ und wieder raus. Geht im laufenden Betrieb mit Samsung Data Migration. Sollte was nicht gehen, den Clon reinstecken und wieder hochfahren.
Wenn Du aber Ausfallsicherheit möchtest, warum nicht Raid1.

Meines Wissen geht Trim bei Raids mittlerweile genauso, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Hab mit den Samsung SSDs im Storage Space aber definitiv kein Speed Problem welches an den SSDs liegen könnte. Begrenzend ist das 10GB Lan, bzw. die Windows Verwaltung des Storage Space.


----------



## huggy (10 November 2021)

Danke für die Antwort !


----------

